

Ask YC: a YC mutual fund? - jdavid

the curiosity struck, weather a mutual fund of all YC companies would be a good investment?  Maybe it would be a way to raise funds for YC teams?<p>I think YC has demonstrated acceptance by this point, but I am curious if a fund could be created that would generate &#62; 12% return for secondary investors.
======
jdavid
there is that settle co-op that generates an investment pool share for each
years participants.

i am really curious if a YC:index fund would be a better play than say
investing in the DOJ or NSDQ indexes.

------
poppysan
Where do I buy? I'm sold on that idea.

